# 4 Embryos in Freezer - Advice Wanted



## SunnyLemons (Oct 7, 2016)

We did our first IVF embryo transfer recently and it failed. I had slight implantation pain a few days after 5 day transfer, positive test and then couple of days later a chemical miscarriage.

We have 4 other embryos in freezer.

What is the procedure for transferring frozen embryos?

Will I need to do buserelin again? Will I need to do down regulation again?

(I was on the long protocol)

Will they just scan me every day and they transfer when lining looks right?

Also am worried as they used our best embryo first time for that failed transfer.

They said 3 embryos are at 5 day blastocyst. 
5AB (fresh transfer failed)
3BB
4CB

They said 2 more embryos are at 6 day blastocyst. 
4CB
5BB

Are above blastocysts average quality? Or bad or good?

Would appreciate any advice?


----------



## Ali_123 (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi Sunnylemmons

We are in a similar position at the mo in that we are currently going through FETS. We had 6 embryos make it to blastocyst in July 2015. Our best quality one, a hatching AB didn't implant so we went back in September 2015 and put two back, one resulted in our daughter, the two day 6 embryos we put back were 4BC's after defrosting so not amazing quality. We're trying for number 2 now and our first attempt has just failed, the embryo defrosted well and was a lovely hatching 5AB day 6. The other two in the freezer are at the 1 stage and 2-3 stage (my clinic freezes day 5) so not the best quality but who knows. 

Basically, from what I understand you can't tell if an embryo is chromosomally normal just by looking at it, some good looking ones are not and some not so good looking ones are. And if they are chromosonally normal then looks don't matter, they stand a good chance of implanting. You have a mixture of quality in there but they all stand a reasonable chance or they would not have been frozen on the first place. Most clinics will not freeze bad embryos.

At my clinic they don't make you down reg for a transfer and the whole process takes a month starting with estrogen pills, a lining scan on day 10 and then adding progesterone ahead of transfer. I'm doing back to back FETs so back on the horse and trying again this month.

Wish you lots of luck!! I'm hopeful that you have a winner or two in there!! Xx


----------



## aissha (Nov 3, 2009)

I don't believe you would need to downreg... you can use a natural cycle to do FET (if that works for you and your clinic). For me, my FET were (medicated) with progynova, which builds up the lining (like the pill in fact) and some estradiol patches and then checking probably 2-3 times to make sure everything looks right and then go for transfer (introduce progesterone - normally in the form of pessaries  )

FET in general is less intense and less stress than fresh  hop into one of the FET cycle boards, I found some wonderful ladies in there who are super supportive 

as for the quality, I am not totally familiar with the numbers and grades, but just because the fresh one looked the best at the time, does not mean that the frozen are bad, it is entirely possible to get a BFP from those - they have made it to Day 5/6 so they were doing well.

best of luck    Save​


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

I had a natural cycle using clear blue opk's until the smiley face and then transfer 72 hours later, I transferred all four to maximise chances, just one embryo took and amazingly split into twins ❤


----------



## EG3690 (Mar 29, 2017)

Hi SunnyLemons,
Just wanted to post to say I think it comes down to the clinic and your personal situation. 
I'm currently on a FET cycle and am down regulating. I did the short protocol for my egg retrieval (electively freezing what they got) so didn't down reg for that. My natural cycles can be a bit irregular, but have been fairly good over the previous year. I wasn't offered a natural FET cycle (and didn't know any different as this is our first IVF) but came to the conclusion that the clinic have done this before so I have to trust that they know what they're doing!
Good luck x


----------



## sickofwaiting (Jan 31, 2013)

Just want to offer some hope - a good friend of mine had 5 failed IVF cycles and then a FET which resulted in her daughter, and amazingly another FET with last remaining embryo 2 years later and she's now 24 weeks pregnant. So don't despair, they can't always tell which embryos will implant (I know it's so hard not to try and apply logic to the situation!!) I have just had a chemical pregnancy with my first FET (got a 2 year old from ICSI cycle) and I keep having thoughts going round my head that the next FET will fail too as they chose the best one to put back and it didn't work 😭 But it doesn't work like that. Good luck. Xx


----------



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi sunny.


Congratulations on having a great number of frosties   


Just wanted to share my story - after 4 full cycles & a lot of drama with them, we ended up with 4 embies in the freezer after the last cycle in 2013. We had a frozen cycle in 2014 & had 2 embies put back, 1 a lot better quality than the other & that cycle resulted in our dd   . This year we decided to try for a sibling with the remaining 2 embies (hatching blasts, not as good quality as previous embies) and we are now pregnant with twins (still early days as I'm 10+5). But just wanted to tell you a positive story - I do believe my body responds better to fet as its so much less stress on the body & I'm a great believer in not reading to much into the grades as the embies do what they want!
My cousin had twins through ivf with embies she was told were very bad quality and had pretty much no change of working - she now has 2 beautiful girls!


Wishing you the best of luck   
Bunny xx


----------



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

SunnyLemons said:


> We did our first IVF embryo transfer recently and it failed. I had slight implantation pain a few days after 5 day transfer, positive test and then couple of days later a chemical miscarriage.
> 
> We have 4 other embryos in freezer.
> 
> ...


Hi SunnyLemons

Just wanted to suggest joining the September FET cyclers

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=376273.0

Good luck with everything!


----------

